# Hwy 1 closure



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get through the closed sections of Highway 1 in Marin County? The caltrans website says that it's closed due to a slide but open to local residents with a valid ID.
I was hoping to ride Hwy 1 from Sonoma county to San Francisco.
Thanks.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

I rode through there a couple weeks ago.
It seems that the closure is more of a suggestion than an actual closure.
Heck, cars can even drive through.


----------



## Bflath (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you. I'll try it next week.


----------

